# Securing a metal eye bolt in concrete



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

Use a 3/8" drop in anchor, set it and thread your eye bolt into it, or go 1/2". Use a pad or key lock to connect your chain to the eye bolt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

5 minute epoxy.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

1/4-20 AJ.
This way it won't rust and can be removed later. Just use a hollow wall set.


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

I dont want the guy to be able to twist the eye bolt out lol


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

wildleg said:


> 5 minute epoxy.



Tell me more please :thumbup:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Is there a lot of grill thefts in your neighborhood?

Maybe you can disguise it as something that nobody wants to steal, like a short block on an engine stand. 

How about spinning the eyebolt into a steel anchor with some crazy glue s loc-tite


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Drop anchor and welded eye bolt
Double nut eyebolt and they need a wrench to remove it. Be sure to use a setting tool for the anchor.


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

Concrete? Use a .22 ramset to fasten a bracket down and padlock to that.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Attach the grill to something else. Something that would make the grill hard to roll away. Even a chair would work.

But if your sold on the eye bolt, use a concrete anchor. There are several types to choose from.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Flush Mount D Ring


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Hilti epoxy.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Hilti-HI...xEjjqasEzUFPvSXptTMy1BoCzlzw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Use a regular drop in and locktight.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Lets do this like a pro so Mike Homes doesn't come calling.

Use a concrete saw and cut a two foot rectangle in the slab. Jackhammer out debris. Install horizontal rebar anchoring grid, clamp the bolt to that and pour in new concrete to match existing . :laughing:


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

btharmy said:


> Hilti epoxy.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Hilti-HI...xEjjqasEzUFPvSXptTMy1BoCzlzw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Ive used this before. Its incredible. Was looking for a cheaper easier way


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

just get the 5 minute stuff from the glue isle. you don't need 5000lb pull out or whatever the high dollar stuff is. they are just going to cut your cable anyway when they steal the grill.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Lets do this like a pro so Mike Homes doesn't come calling.
> 
> Use a concrete saw and cut a two foot rectangle in the slab. Jackhammer out debris. Install horizontal rebar anchoring grid, clamp the bolt to that and pour in new concrete to match existing . :laughing:


Should he install a Ufer?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> Should he install a Ufer?


Not enough rebar in 2' x 2', you won't probably use more than 16' to get Mike Homes approval.


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

Incubus311 said:


> I dont want the guy to be able to twist the eye bolt out lol



Use thread locker. Put two eye bolts in and lock em or chain em together so they can't turn em, or better yet..... Move to a gated community so you don't have to worry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Just wire the grill to an electric fencer. ... Don't forget to turn it off before you use it.


----------



## markbrady (Jun 2, 2014)

A:laughing:ttach a cloaking device to the grill so no one know its there


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## g_core18 (May 2, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Lets do this like a pro so Mike Homes doesn't come calling.
> 
> Use a concrete saw and cut a two foot rectangle in the slab. Jackhammer out debris. Install horizontal rebar anchoring grid, clamp the bolt to that and pour in new concrete to match existing . :laughing:


There's rust on that rebar. Gut the place.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Take the wheels off. Remove the Weber insignia and replace it with Char-Broil.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

A simple hasp covers the screws when it's closed. Or just jack up the screw heads of whatever you attach.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Toss a pet skunk under the lid. You'll know if someone tries to steal the BBQ


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow....it must suck to live in an area where you have to chain everything down. 
My grill has been on the patio for 3 years, haven't locked a garden shed, the garage, the shed my motorcycles are in or a vehicle in almost 10 yrs. Hell.......we don't even lock the doors on the house:laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I wish somebody would steal the lawn equipment from my next door neighbor. It is late Saturday afternoon, no , early evening, and that lousy bastard is over there mowing and running a weed whacker over his perfectly manacured lawn, which, by the way, he does this routine 3 times a week. In a while the leaf blower is going to come out, even though there is no trees shedding leaves anyplace around this street. I wanna nap.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I wish somebody would steal the lawn equipment from my next door neighbor. It is late Saturday afternoon, no , early evening, and that lousy bastard is over there mowing and running a weed whacker over his perfectly manacured lawn, which, by the way, he does this routine 3 times a week. In a while the leaf blower is going to come out, even though there is no trees shedding leaves anyplace around this street. I wanna nap.


Does he have any good quality equipment?? Whats the address?:laughing:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Before I moved to where I live now, I lived in this one town for seven years. I never had a key to the house and my truck keys never came out of the ignition. 

The town I live in now is pretty safe but I do lock the house, never the car. My car does get gone through lately because the map light is left on some mornings when I get in. I think it is my crazy neighbor that moved in two years ago. That is when a lot of things started happening.


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

islandguy said:


> take the wheels off. Remove the weber insignia and replace it with char-broil.


lol!


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

Chain it to a big azz dog!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Set two 1/2 drop in anchors about 4" to 6" apart and screw the two eye bolts into them. 
Run the chain through both of them and it will not only be twice as hard to defeat, it might be close to impossible to unscrew them with the chain through both of them.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been wanting me a Weber Summit S470 for about a month or so now.
I prefer lump charcoal but I only have a Komodo style grill.
It's not much for everyday grilling but is a very nice but small smoker and operates more like an oven.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Install 2 eye bolts really close together and thread the cable through both of them, so that it is much harder to unscrew either of them.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

5 min epoxy


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

OK, I need to know. Why would you guys use an epoxy when a simple drop in would do? Money is not really an issue as the epoxy is probably only $15 more. Plus he already said it did not seem to be working very well. 
The 2 eyebolt thing seems like a great idea other than they are only going to cut the cable anyway.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Incubus311 said:


> Hey this is a little off topic, but basically I want to secure my weber grill to make sure no one steals my baby.
> 
> I drilled a 1/2" hole and dropped a 3/8" eye bolt in there. I tried to secure it with Surebond SB-190 adhesive sealant, but failed miserably. It has a 7-28 day cure time, but after a week I can still pull the eye bolt out.
> 
> ...


If you think that 3/8 is enough just place two...three toggles into the mix.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> OK, I need to know. Why would you guys use an epoxy when a simple drop in would do? Money is not really an issue as the epoxy is probably only $15 more. Plus he already said it did not seem to be working very well.
> The 2 eyebolt thing seems like a great idea other than they are only going to cut the cable anyway.


because based on his original post, it was clear that he was failing in every way possible, and 5 min epoxy beats failing.

other than that, no reason at all.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

i would just "steak" it out until some thieves came in the yard, kill all but one, and then yell..."you tell 'em i'm come'n and hell's come'n wit me!"

You should be good to go after that.


----------

